# Cider Thread



## CQB (Feb 8, 2016)

We've had whiskey & cigars, so why not cider? Tasmania produces some of the best due to the abundance of a cold climate beneficial to the growth of apples.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 8, 2016)

You should have started a beer thread, brother...  Cider?  Are you a wanking Irish Cunt or kiwi hobbit?  Cider? really?  I like the Strongbow commercials that "don't" feature Patrick Stewart.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bold Rock is pretty good.


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 8, 2016)

This stuff is the best I've found... ORGANIC CIDER - Samuel Smiths Brewery


----------



## CQB (Feb 8, 2016)

Dickens is a pretty good drop!






There's also another local brew called Gitadogupya.


----------



## Poccington (Feb 8, 2016)

I FUCKING LOVE CIDER.

FUCK YOU TROLL.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 8, 2016)

APPLE CIDAR IS THE BOMB!!!!!!!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 8, 2016)

This will last about as long as the Monday threads.


----------



## J.S. (Feb 8, 2016)

The best apple cider I've ever had was in Bayeux, Normandy during the D-Day commemorative celebrations. Can't beat Normandy apples.


----------



## CQB (Feb 8, 2016)

SkrewzLoose said:


> This will last about as long as the Monday threads.



Game, set & match. Thank you linesmen, thank you ball boys.


----------



## digrar (Feb 8, 2016)

A mate runs his families vineyard, he also does a cider. Beechworth Cider - made from real apples grown on real trees

He also used to have a problem getting his kegs back. 







Problem solvered.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm drinking a bold rock right now.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 8, 2016)

Can't get good cider easily, people here think "Angry Orchard" is quality Cider.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 8, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Can't get good cider easily, people here think "Angry Orchard" is quality Cider.



The same ones who think Budweiser or Miller are quality beers.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 8, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> The same ones who think Budweiser or Miller are quality beers.


Now woman, don't you be knocking NASCAR beer .


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 8, 2016)

What ciders does the board recommend?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 8, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> The same ones who think Budweiser or Miller are quality beers.



How dare you...the king of beer's...how dare you. lol


----------



## policemedic (Feb 8, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Now woman, don't you be knocking NASCAR beer .


 
I thought that was PBR.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 9, 2016)

I like Magner's.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 9, 2016)

policemedic said:


> I thought that was PBR.


When's the last time you saw a stock car with a PBR sticker on it you non-NASCAR lovin hick.

Beat yer boots.


----------



## Poccington (Feb 9, 2016)

policemedic said:


> I like Magner's.



When I was in DC a few year ago, I linked up with Boon and sank a few pints of Magners... It was his first time ever drinking it, I just couldn't believe that a pub in DC had it on tap.

Magners, or Bulmers as it's called over here, is probably the most popular cider in the country. It's my usual "go to" cider.


----------



## Brill (Feb 9, 2016)

Isn't that a girl's drink?


----------



## policemedic (Feb 9, 2016)

Poccington said:


> When I was in DC a few year ago, I linked up with Boon and sank a few pints of Magners... It was his first time ever drinking it, I just couldn't believe that a pub in DC had it on tap.
> 
> Magners, or Bulmers as it's called over here, is probably the most popular cider in the country. It's my usual "go to" cider.



Magner's is awesome.  Cider is a bit sweet for my taste to drink straight (at least, more than a pint or two), so I normally layer it with Guinness.  Good stuff.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 10, 2016)

I guess my couple of forays into the cider drinking world were with lower quality ciders (local Oregon stuff and a couple of the national brands)  but it really doesn't do much for me...  Guinness, though, yum....  Quilter's Irish Death... Cold Smoke...  Pig's Ass porter...  Big Sky oatmeal Stout...  Moose Drool...  Newcastle...  those are good...  I'll see if I can find Magner's because of the high praise.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't much care for Magners.


----------



## CDG (Feb 10, 2016)

I've had Strongbow and didn't mind it.  Ciders are too sweet for me though.  I have been known to drop a shot of Fireball into a cider and drink it that way.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 11, 2016)

Anything with fruit in it is gay.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 11, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Anything with fruit in it is gay.


My friends from TN would disagree.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 11, 2016)

CDG said:


> I've had Strongbow and didn't mind it.  Ciders are too sweet for me though.  I have been known to drop a shot of Fireball into a cider and drink it that way.



I was at a bar that called that shot "American Apple Pie" as it taste similar.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 11, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> My friends from TN would disagree.
> 
> View attachment 14926



Deliverance. Just sayin...:-"


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 11, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Deliverance. Just sayin...:-"


Only if you have a purdy mouth....:-/


----------



## J.S. (Feb 12, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I was at a bar that called that shot "American Apple Pie" as it taste similar.



Have you ever seen "Justified"?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 12, 2016)

J.S. said:


> Have you ever seen "Justified"?


No... Why?


----------



## nobodythank you (Feb 12, 2016)

I prefer Woodchuck Amber on tap, and I have grown fond of some Strongbow Honey and Apple. Has anyone tried any of the new "adult rootbeers" hitting the market? Not Your Father's Rootbeer is pretty damn good. It reminds me of the old Jack Daniels Hard Cola they used to sell. 

Funny thing about the beer crowd and looking down their noses at different drinks, many of the ciders and whatnot have more alcohol by volume than their man beers. Beer sucks. I don't know what horse piss tastes like (stop that joke at the pass lol), but if I had to imagine, it would taste like beer. 

Acquired taste you say? So is slamming the toilet seat on my pecker. After a while, it doesn't hurt as much.....


----------



## J.S. (Feb 12, 2016)

@Diamondback 2/2 Great show about a US Marshal in Kentucky, one of the villains is a hillbilly drug dealer who brews a moonshine called "Apple Pie" as it tastes similar.


----------



## CDG (Feb 12, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I was at a bar that called that shot "American Apple Pie" as it taste similar.



Nice.  I'm talking about just pouring the shot into a pint of cider and drinking it normally.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 12, 2016)

CDG said:


> Nice.  I'm talking about just pouring the shot into a pint of cider and drinking it normally.


That's how I roll


----------



## Dienekes (Feb 12, 2016)

Now here this... No matter what, not even on a dare from a beautiful, sun-kissed, double breasted, mattress thrashing she-devil, do not eat the apple in apple pie moonshine. It will end poorly.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 13, 2016)

Haiy Clem, I jess swallored me a jug a cider an ahm feelin a might randy...spectin I'll go find me a city slicker an break him open like a shotgun.


----------

